# Lower Yorke Peninsula SA Inquiry



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

OK I am interested in maybe goin down to the bottom end of the lower yorke peninsula. I have heard of many reef systems down thatta way, but i am not experienced with the area. Does anyone know of anything down there, within kayaking limitations.

I think the good thing about down there, is the ability to work around the wind(if there is any) as you can move from one side to the other easily. I reckon it would be cool to get amongst some decent sized salmon, snapper, maybe even some nannygai, blue groper, and other lesser caught fishes.

This is more of an information getting post at the moment, no dates pencilled in, and i would alos need company 8) , i aint takin on those waters by myself. But it would be good to give it a go, cheers


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday fishnfreak. I lived on Yorkes for a number of years, and to be frank theres not many places down the bottom end that I'd try and take a kayak. It can be very exposed to swell and it gets friggin rough. If I was to have a crack, I'd look at Pondi on a good day - theres a lot of good salmon in the corner to the left of the ramp, plus a few whiting etc. - and you are protected from the swell. Alternatively, Gleesons Landing will get you into some good country, but it can get very ordinary weather wise along that part of the coast. Theres a few spots around Marion Bay where you can enjoy a paddle, but I reckon the quality fish will be beyond a normal paddle - certainly for my skill anyway. Pt Davenport, if you can find the way in, has some ecellent protected areas which would be good for KGW, salmon, snook, gar etc.. Having said all that, I reckon Hardwicke Bay would be an excellent choice. Whilst it doesn't have that wild open ocean feel about it, it certainly does produce quality fish. Good luck, but more importantly, be extra careful in that neck of the woods.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Gday mate, not exactly lyp but ive been toying with the idea of camping on troubridge island for 2 or 3 nights and sneaking out to the marion reef from there. Excellent fishing both sides of the island. This sort of trip could also be done off wardang island, havent been there myself but im assured theres a reef system just off the island with excellent fishing opportunities


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

what sort of fishing does it produce, what species would i be looking at


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Heya mate. I would love to hit Yorkes in the yak. As suggested, Ponde is probly best option for a sheltered beach in most conditions, but also think a little higher up the foot, towards the Hardwicke Bay stretch of coast as suggested. Produces thumping KGW and snapper, often with the inner reef systems well within reach of a yak expedition. Also available are snook, squid, flathead, tommies, mullet and the odd kingy.

Troubridge island would be very interesting indeed, but im not sure its a paddle i would do. the water is a little too unpredictable there much of the year, but a mothership would be awesome. Also, it might be worth finding a mothership that could take 3/4/5 yakkers out to the deep jigging/snapper reefs off Marion Bay, Corny Point, Port Hughes/Wallaroo, and Port Pirie.

Also, dont dis-count the ardrossan jetty (not the little one, the massive one where ships come in), for everything from crabs and tommies to snapper and kings. This is similar at most of the deepwater, working jetties on all three peninsulas.

I was planning a solo assault on Coffin Bay over the October long weekend to see if the kings are in yet (in summer, this is the home of the BIG kings > 20kg). I am still unsure of whether i want to do it alone, i may let sanity prevail and go somewhere closer to home, like Rapid Bay or off Wirrinna, although i think even here i would like company.

The only thing i suggest extremely strongly is the use of proper safety equipment, at least 1 EPIRB in the group, and not ever going alone (i know, im contradicting my earlier comments!) as no fish is worth a loss of life. (sorry to end on a downer..)

oh before i forget, Pt Augusta and Whyalla are on the list for a paddle, but i need to get a sharkshield (or someone who owns one) before i go there too. Thems the breaks in SA...


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hmm, it seems like i will have to add sharksheild to my wantlist too


----------

